# TE GATO  Happy 1000th Birthday!!!



## cuchuflete

¡felicidades Te Gato!



 Thanks for your wonderful collaboration in all the forums!
You keep us on our toes and make us laugh whether we want to or not.

abrazos,
Cuchu


PS-Keep those claws sharp​ ​


----------



## lauranazario

Way to go, girl!
Just don't party too hard. 







Saludos,
LN


----------



## alc112

Congratulations, Karen!!!
Thanks for your help.
YOu have to rest!!!
You are being like Art.
Let your fingers rest


----------



## Artrella

*   Hay Yadda...yadda...!!!  Go girl!!! Congrats on your first 1000!!!!   *​


----------



## Leopold

Muchas felicidades gatita, y que cumplas muchos más.

Leo


----------



## gotitadeleche

Congrats, Te Gato! You have been a real asset to the forum. Thanks.


----------



## pinkpanter

De una felina a otra felina

MUCHISIMAS FELCIDADES TE GATO!!!

Eres una forera super divertida!


----------



## Like an Angel

Congratulations _chiflada minina ,_ thank you for you help and for being that funny!!!!


----------



## araceli

¡FELICITACIONES TE GATO!


----------



## Narda

Felicidades Te Gato!  I not only enjoy your entries but appreciate your help and good humor.  Keep it up please!


----------



## lsp

_"That's what I consider true generosity. You give your all, and yet you always feel as if it costs you nothing."_ -- Simone de Beauvoir

Here's to your generous contribution to the forums, te_gato! 
Lsp


----------



## gaer

lsp said:
			
		

> _"That's what I consider true generosity. You give your all, and yet you always feel as if it costs you nothing."_ -- Simone de Beauvoir
> 
> Here's to your generous contribution to the forums, te_gato!
> Lsp


Congratulations! I'm very late to the party. 

Gaer


----------



## Lancel0t

As I've said before its better to be late than never. Congratulations again Yadda yadda girl.


----------



## alc112

What does "Yadda yadda girl" mean?


----------



## te gato

_She blushes as she steps up to the podium...._
_I would like to thank my Mom and Dad, and that special someone out there...only you know who you are..because I sure as heck don't !!_
_I also would like to thank the members of the Forum Academy, for this wonderful award...for without all of you..I would be cleaning my house right now...._
_I have always wanted to say that...._
_For those of you that know me....I'm sorry..._
_and for those of you that don't....consider yourselves lucky !......_

On the serious side...(hang on I have to go find it).....ok.....

I wanted to thank you all for helping me....making me laugh when I need it....Keeping me on my toes...and being my huge extended family....putting up with the odd Alberta sayings...and letting me have fun teaching you "Alberta English"...putting up with my brain to finger problem...Yadda..Yadda....
By the way...I do not babysit for free....
Thank you to the moderators for not de-clawing me to often...
To my  friends out there in forum world..Hugs and kisses...
To my Knight in Shining Armor...thank you again....

te gato


----------



## Like an Angel

te gato said:
			
		

> _She blushes as she steps up to the podium...._


 
For the first greet: *LMAO!!!*



			
				te gato said:
			
		

> On the serious side...(hang on I have to go find it).....ok.....


 
For the second one: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Cheers!


----------



## VenusEnvy

te gato said:
			
		

> I wanted to thank you all for helping me....making me laugh when I need it....Keeping me on my toes...and being my huge extended family....putting up with the odd Alberta sayings...and letting me have fun teaching you "Alberta English"...putting up with my brain to finger problem...Yadda..Yadda....
> By the way...I do not babysit for free....
> Thank you to the moderators for not de-clawing me to often...
> To my  friends out there in forum world..Hugs and kisses...
> To my Knight in Shining Armor...thank you again....



Awwww  . . . . We love ya Gato!


----------



## el alabamiano

te gato said:
			
		

> _She blushes as she steps up to the podium...._
> _I would like to thank my Mom and Dad, and that special someone out there...only you know who you are..because I sure as heck don't !!_
> _I also would like to thank the members of the Forum Academy, for this wonderful award...for without all of you..I would be cleaning my house right now...._
> _I have always wanted to say that...._
> _For those of you that know me....I'm sorry..._
> _and for those of you that don't....consider yourselves lucky !......_
> 
> On the serious side...(hang on I have to go find it).....ok.....
> 
> I wanted to thank you all for helping me....making me laugh when I need it....Keeping me on my toes...and being my huge extended family....putting up with the odd Alberta sayings...and letting me have fun teaching you "Alberta English"...putting up with my brain to finger problem...Yadda..Yadda....
> By the way...I do not babysit for free....
> Thank you to the moderators for not de-clawing me to often...
> To my  friends out there in forum world..Hugs and kisses...
> To my Knight in Shining Armor...thank you again....
> 
> te gato


The best acceptance speech ever...Alberta _Kat!_


----------



## Sharon

*CONGRATULATIONS, TE GATO !!*​



Your acceptance speech is superb!
Sharon.


----------



## belén

Muchas felicidades Kitty Cat, I enjoy your contributions very much and I am happy to have you around!

Cheers,
Belén


----------



## beatrizg

Felicidades Te Gato y gracias por la ayuda generosa!!!


----------



## alc112

¿Qué significa yadda yadda??????


----------



## abc

*Cuchu, DDT, EVAVIGIL, Jacinta, Lauranazario, Leopold, Lsp, Te Gato, and Venusenvy:*

Hope to see more many, many more posts from you! 

Edit: Hope I didn't forget any other member's name on his/her special day.


----------



## Javier-Vega

Llevo muy poco tiempo aqui como forista. Pero si me he dado cuenta de que Te gato aporta mucha simpatia al foro.
Muchas felicidades te gato!!


----------



## Alfry

congratulations,  congratulations,  congratulations,  congratulations.


----------



## te gato

alc112 said:
			
		

> ¿Qué significa yadda yadda??????


 
Hi alc112;
shhhhh; it's a secret....
I say yadda, yadda...meaning "and so on"....so when I am talking about something instead of going on and on and on..I say yadda..
But don't tell anyone..ok...our secret..
te gato


----------



## Eddie

So you're 1000 years old. That's quite an accomplishment. You certainly deserve all the praises you get. Happy 1000 to a nice person.


----------



## weird

¡¡¡Hola, he llegado unos díitas tarde!!!   

Pero quiero enviarte muchas FELICIDADES y agradecer tu encantadora ayuda.

Because A CAT HAS NINE LIVES...  ¡A POR LOS NUEVE MILLLL!     

Saludos y BESOTES.-  weird


----------



## te gato

Awwwww..shucks!! and here I thought I was done with all the blushing...
Thank you all again for making me feel welcome...putting up with me and my Tarzan & Jane spanish  and being my GRAN FAMILIA.!! 
Mucho besos para ti...
te gato


----------



## zebedee

I'm late...I'm late...*puff puff pant pant* but I've finally made it to say:

Congratulations, te gato for your sense of humour, your kind words, your yadda yadda and for teaching me Alberta English.

Good to have you around,

zeb


----------



## Ulisse

Fantastic & really funny acceptance speech ! 

ciao 


P.S.: What does it mean *aw...shucks ?*


----------



## Philippa

Lancel0t said:
			
		

> Yadda yadda girl.


Congratulations te gatito!!   I agree with Lancel0t, to me you're the yadda, yadda forera. Gracias por tus posts graciosísimos   

Philippa


----------



## mzsweeett

As a newer member here, I am grateful for all of your responses. I also congratulate you on your 1000th!!! May we hear many more _yadda's_ and _and so on's_!!!   

You are most helpful and appreciated here!!

Sweet T.


----------



## te gato

Aww..uhmmm..I.. ahhh...

_Thinking of something to say..digging the toe of her boot in the MUD...as she blushes some more..._

Really..I want to THANK YOU all..you make this a fun place to be..and make me want to be here...and I learn so much from all of you..you are my family...my friends... my advisors..my teachers..yadda, yadda...
Since you are all my family..can I borrow five bucks? I promise I will pay it back... 

Ulisse...aww shucks is the same as....aww man..or..aww you are all so sweet..aww I can't think of how to thank you...yadda, yadda...

te gato


----------



## lsp

Merriam Webster
Main Entry: aw-shucks 
Function: adjective
: being or marked by an unsophisticated, self-conscious, or self-effacing manner

And I now see I never posted my congrats, I thought I did. Sorry, te gato, I wouldn't have wanted to overlook adding my best wishes to the heap (by now a mountain)!


----------



## supercrom

Maldición , me distraigo un poco y pasan cosas tan buenas y dignas de encomios como éstas...

La verdad es que no puedo estar ajeno a estas

*Felicitaciones...*​ 
 acercándose a los 1500

*CROM*

Big S. Make a big effort to understand this...


----------



## funnydeal

Congratulations Te gato !!!​
Also thanks for you help and good humour sense


----------



## timpeac

Hi, I must have missed this the first time round. Congratulations Te gato!!


----------



## sergio11

Happy 1000th!

Congratulations on your first four-digit posting.

You are great! Keep at it!​


----------



## te gato

AWWWW YOU ALL !!!

You are going to make me get a complex....ok..not!..
You are all great!! and I thank you again..for all of your help!!
(and muttering under her breath)..and putting up with me!!

te gato


----------



## supercrom

Yo ya te felicito por los 1500 mensajes publicados, llenos de buenos consejos, cosas útiles y siempre con las mejores intenciones.

¡Tus primeros 1500!

¡tan rápido tipeas y qué agilidad mental!​ 
 ¿Acaso estará temblando Artrella? 

*CROM*

Practise your Sp, BS


----------



## te gato

Hey Crom LB;

mucho besos para ti...
I promise....I will..ja ja ja ja 

te gato..bs


----------

